# Hanasays Art Thread



## hanasays (May 24, 2009)

Looks like I've been gone so long, my old art thread got deleted. :-/

I just wanted to share some of my art. You're welcome to critique, if you like, but I don't plan on reworking any of my older stuff. It's done, I'm leaving it that way. I'm definitely willing to rework newer stuff and WIP, though.

Posting links for now - will edit in thumbnails later.

*Older work (6 months ago or more):*



Wood nymph

Who DOESN'T love dragons?
This Fighter is so happy about his new hat...
Swamp Lich
A city in the mountains
Elven wizard, decked out for the holidays
This sorceress takes on a yeti
Tiny dragons fly through a waterfall

*Some more recent work:*




Demon




Vampiress




A little bit of steam punk




Paladin

*And the latest one I'm working on:*



Spellcaster


----------

